# 2017 Chevy Cruze Lt cylinder 1 misfire



## Zaneandrew97 (Nov 30, 2021)

Zaneandrew97 said:


> I was chasing a cylinder one misfire, replaced spark plugs coil pack and fuel injector but cylinder one is still misfiring.
> I took it in to my local Chevrolet dealer it took 3 weeks and $3871.02 and four new pistons later my car runs better than before.


Hopefully this helps someone else who has a similar problem


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

A lot of early generation 2's had that problem.

Usually it's #1 piston. Happens with poor quality oil. And low octane gas.

There's a software update that changes the rpm range when driving. Supposed to be a fix.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting. Changes the RPM range? Exactly how? I have a manual, so, it is I who has to change the RPM range. I'm already cognizant of keeping a light foot on it below 2500 or so, and even lighter, lower in the range, but, I don't know if I'm "doing it right".


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The stock software lugs the engine.

Normal rpm used to be 2 to 3. It's different with more gears added these days.. Depending on pedal amount. It usually won't hit 2 before shifting to the next gear. If using a moderate throttle.

Now it raises the range. Like the trifecta tune does.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I use the engine as low as 1200-1300, but don't expect much out of it (very little throttle input on the throttle at these speeds). Around 1500 it gets a little stronger. Getting >40 mpg over a full tank of gas. I don't think I'm hurting it, but don't know.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Around 1500 it gets a little stronger.


If it's similar to the Diesel engine, 1,500 RPM is probably the boost threshold of the turbo. That's the engine speed where it begins to make noticeable boost and when the engine has some torque.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Amsoil and 91+ Octane gas. 2016 Gen 2 here and still going strong. Every few months I put in some Marvel Mystery Oil in the gas to keep the fuel system clean. I personally watched that stuff do miracles on a 1999 Saturn with a rather loud engine. After adding it to the oil, after about 30 seconds, the car sounded like new. Had 180,000 kms on it.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Zaneandrew97 said:


> Hopefully this helps someone else who has a similar problem


Did your car have the ECU update offered by GM?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Marvel Mystery Oil


Try Chevron fuel system cleaner at every oil change interval: https://www.chevronlubricants.com/en_us/home/products/techron-complete-fuel-system-cleaner.html

That product is straight-up, no BS, tested and demonstrated to work.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Try Chevron fuel system cleaner at every oil change interval: https://www.chevronlubricants.com/en_us/home/products/techron-complete-fuel-system-cleaner.html
> 
> That product is straight-up, no BS, tested and demonstrated to work.


Would love to get it....We have no Chevron here in Ontario unfortunately......


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Did your car have the ECU update offered by GM?


As commented above, I wonder if this ECU matters much for manuals....as I am the one controlling the RPM's
I guess my driving style has so far been OK..I have not got the ECU update as of yet...

Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Would love to get it....We have no Chevron here in Ontario unfortunately......


That’s a product sold at lots of auto parts stores. Surely you can buy it there?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have automatic and I also get 40.

I try to keep the rpms higher then 1300. Unless I'm coasting.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Would love to get it....We have no Chevron here in Ontario unfortunately......


I found some on amazon.ca, am thinking about giving it a try. 



Barry Allen said:


> That’s a product sold at lots of auto parts stores. Surely you can buy it there?


yea I couldn't find any from specifically Chevron in Ontario stores. Lots of other options though


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

marmalou said:


> I found some on amazon.ca, am thinking about giving it a try.
> 
> 
> yea I couldn't find any from specifically Chevron in Ontario stores. Lots of other options though


I know Amazon has it...but is it fulfilled by Amazon? If its shipping third party from the states, watch out for shipping and brokerage fees.....Not worth it.

Go to Wal-Mart, pick up some Marvel Mystery Oil, and thank me later. It has been around forever....some people call it snake oil, but I can tell you it worked wonders on several cars I tried it on.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Good catch on the supplier, but for me I've never had to deal with those brokerage fees and duties with Prime


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

FYI to others:

For $4K I got a 42K used engine installed with a lifetime warranty. Plus, it is a GEN2 engine. The mechanic even swapped the long list of DIY replacement parts he thought would benefit.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

“Lifetime” warranty? What’s the fine print?


----------



## Zaneandrew97 (Nov 30, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> Did your car have the ECU update offered by GM?


No they did the repair only. No offer to update ECU


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Zaneandrew97 said:


> No they did the repair only. No offer to update ECU


You should ask them if they updated the ECU as part of the repair. If they didn't, they should offer to do it for you as part of the repair.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Hah, the text of the first Google search result is about the software update:


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Here is the link to the TSB.

On page 1: *Note: For the Cruze vehicles only – A calibration has been released that will help to reduce the possibility of a cracked piston. Update the engine control module to the latest calibration available.*

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10163888-9999.pdf


----------



## Zaneandrew97 (Nov 30, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> You should ask them if they updated the ECU as part of the repair. If they didn't, they should offer to do it for you as part of the repair.


Ok I’ll have to ask about it


----------

